# Puppy we adopted



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's some pics of the puppy we got before Christmas her name is Summer. We got the female (white/brown) and my sister in law got the brindle brown puppy. The big white dog in the pics is our Bundy his thread is here: http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/57515-boxer-x-american-staffy.html

They are English Bulldog x Bullmastiff


Some pics from when we first brought them home


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Some pics from a few days ago


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

So dang cute! Hehehe I love him! Can I have him?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww, Bundy and Summer look like BEST FRIENDS already! They're so cute =D


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh they both are too cute!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

So, so, so, SO cute!! Nothing else can be said, just so darn CUTE!


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

The guys getting ready to go for a walk


----------

